# 2yr old Female Harlequin needs a LOVING home :(



## PupTheRabbit (Nov 7, 2013)

Biggie was bought by a woman who bought her for photography reasons. Now she is looking to give her away. No one plays with her and I am concerned she isn't getting proper affection, care, etc.

I am taking over with the process of finding a loving & caring home for this gorgeous 2 year old Harlequin rabbit. She gets along with other animals (lives with a cat) but she is not given enough attention. 

If you live IN or NEAR New Jersey, please think about it 

Thank you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 7, 2013)

ray:


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2013)

were you able to get her a home?


----------

